# LineWrap & WrapStyleWord in JTextPane



## RawBit (15. Mai 2007)

Wie ist das möglich? Bräuchte ich dringend. Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2007)

Setz als contenttype zB text/html


----------



## RawBit (15. Mai 2007)

Mein JTextPane kennt die Methode setContentType() nicht, ich weiß nicht wieso?

Hab es so geschrieben:

JTextPane tp = new JTextPane();
...
tp.setContentType("text/html");


----------



## RawBit (15. Mai 2007)

Ah okay, ich hab zwei JTextArea's und die falsche zum TextPane gemacht. Passt schon, danke.


----------

